# Sheriff's office lost drone in Lake Conroe



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Figured a heads up for you Conroe guys. You might have alot of company Tomarrow if they dont find it.

http://m.yourhoustonnews.com/courier/news/sheriff-s-office-drone-takes-dive-gets-lost-in-lake/article_0ef9baae-094e-5736-8659-43b91db7a731.html?mode=jqm


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Half a million dollars in the drink!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Hope they find it soon. Doubt if they can repair the electronics though.


----------



## BassCatDrew (May 28, 2013)

Saw them searching for it yesterday inside the buoys by the dam when I was on the lake. Didn't know what had happened at the time and assumed they were looking for a body.....


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

They'll need Sheriff Buford T. out there to supervise the recovery.

just sayin'


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Havr they not found it yet?


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Yea they have been diving by the dam but the divers are saying they can't see 2feet in front of them.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats incredible what a waste of tax payer money. Why on earth would the sheriffs office need a 1/2 million dollar drone. Its just stupidity is what is is. They sure could have used that money on something more use full.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

it is useful. it is fish habitat. it should grow some good algae.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

FISHROADIE said:


> Thats incredible what a waste of tax payer money. Why on earth would the sheriffs office need a 1/2 million dollar drone. Its just stupidity is what is is. They sure could have used that money on something more use full.


Especially since the FFA made it to where they couldnt use it for the job they bought it for. Which i cant believe. With the over reach of government since odumbo got in i expected the ffa to make it easier to spy on us. But mark my words, every city in the country will have these things flying around just wanting for someone to commit a felony in the future.


----------



## MachewTexas (Mar 3, 2014)

FISHROADIE said:


> Thats incredible what a waste of tax payer money. Why on earth would the sheriffs office need a 1/2 million dollar drone. Its just stupidity is what is is. They sure could have used that money on something more use full.


it is ridiculous. I can't think of any tanks or terrorists in Montgomery county for a drone to attack. Nor is there any crime that a half million dollar drone needs to spy on. !


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Guess they gona have to require flotation on those things..Live and learn


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

half a millio9n dollar crappie structure. w t efword do they need with a drone? Better yet why do we even allow them to entertain the idea we want to pay for it?


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

FISHROADIE said:


> Thats incredible what a waste of tax payer money. Why on earth would the sheriffs office need a 1/2 million dollar drone. Its just stupidity is what is is. They sure could have used that money on something more use full.


2 reasons, federal money is "spend it or loose it" and the one who dies with the best toys wins

Bob


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Beats sinking Christmas trees! Let the tax payer provide crappie cover!


----------

